

Bet against yourself - enkiv2
https://bigboringsystem.com/post/post!1422987284-a2

======
m_93
It seems to be little crazy but imo it's great "reality check test". Lot of my
beliefs are only beliefs and in day-to-day living i forgot to ask myself what
it's the source of this or that opinion. Winning bet against my beliefs don't
need to be 'material' (eg bitcoin) the knowledge are also great feedback.

